# New Opel Corsa V New Mazda 2



## GL01 (11 Jan 2008)

I am trading in my 03 Renault Megane Sport for either a new Mazda 2 or a new Corsa. 
Does anyone have any advice on which to choose?
I'm also thinking of going for the 1.4l engine, will this make a big difference / is it unnecessary in cars of this size?
At the moment I'm leaning towards the Opel as it already has a few years on the road and is said to be very reliable (this is of paramount importance after the Megane!).
Opinions and advice appreciated.


----------



## Caveat (11 Jan 2008)

Too early for reliability record on The new Mazda2 obviously but Mazda in general would certainly have a better record than Opel in this respect.

I think the new Mazda looks great anyway so IMHO - the Mazda for reliability & looks.  I'm not a fan of Opel generally.


----------



## Iceman732 (11 Jan 2008)

Sorry I don't understand the question!!! Have you lost your mind in some way?

An Opel Corsa? Mazda2?

Mini Cooper - 04 (€16,500-20,000) - various kms
Merc C-Class - 04 - 60,000 miles or so.
Saab 93 - 04 - 40,000 or so!

Shop around!!!


----------



## MandaC (13 Jan 2008)

I was considering trading my Peugeot 307 for a Corsa and today I saw a Mazda 2 and would consider it too!  

I dont understand why would someone have to be out of their mind to buy one of these?

 I only want a run around and in my eyes both Corsa and Mazda 2 are nice looking, reasonably cheap to run and maintain, easy to park, tax and insure.

Having said that, I sat into the Corsa and it was quite small after the Peugeot.  I also like the Toyota Auris, so will look at this too.  Maybe 07 model.

My boss just left his 03 CLK Mercedes in for a service and the bill was not pretty!  Now I think buying something like that would be sheer madness!

GL01,  are you being offered a decent trade in against your Megane, seeing as you are trading down to a smaller bracket? I am just wondering what I would be offered against the 307.


----------



## REMFAN (13 Jan 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> Sorry I don't understand the question!!! Have you lost your mind in some way?
> 
> An Opel Corsa? Mazda2?
> 
> ...


 
Are you really suggesting the OP buy any of those models over a brand new Corsa or Mazda 2?! Buying a 04 C Class is still a case of buying a four year old car with high running costs. Go for the Corsa!


----------



## ang1170 (13 Jan 2008)

Iceman732 said:


> Sorry I don't understand the question!!! Have you lost your mind in some way?
> 
> An Opel Corsa? Mazda2?
> 
> ...


 
I'm always amused by people who ask for opinions on a certain type of car here, only have to have someone recommend something entirely different (and almost cerytainly) inapropriate.

Presumably the OP had this short list becuase they wanted (a) something cheap to run (b) something reliable and (c) something with no unexpected costs (i.e. covered by warrenty).

Yes, you will always get more metal for your cash buying second-hand, but there are sound reasons for buying new, too.


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Jan 2008)

Could anyone responding please address the OP's query or else just leave it.

Thanks.


----------



## Murt10 (14 Jan 2008)

GL01 said:


> I am trading in my 03 Renault Megane Sport for either a new Mazda 2 or a new Corsa.
> Does anyone have any advice on which to choose?
> I'm also thinking of going for the 1.4l engine, will this make a big difference / is it unnecessary in cars of this size?
> At the moment I'm leaning towards the Opel as it already has a few years on the road and is said to be very reliable (this is of paramount importance after the Megane!).
> Opinions and advice appreciated.






If reliability is what you are looking for then look no further. Mazda is the second most reliable car in the top 10. Opel isn't in the top 10.

[broken link removed]

As if to prove a point, guess what comes in at bottom place?

[broken link removed]


----------



## REMFAN (14 Jan 2008)

Would you consider the Nissan Micra?


----------



## Yoltan (14 Jan 2008)

I bought a new Tigra last summer. Very similar make to the Corsa. No problems so far. Would definitely recommend it.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2008)

Mazda's reliability as a range, would be very high. Yes the new Maz2 is new, but it's the forerunning shape of the next [broken link removed]too. The Corsa has a nice look about it and the higher end models have good equipment, but as a choice between the two, I'd go with the Mazda.


----------



## hhhhhhhhhh (14 Jan 2008)

GL01 said:


> At the moment I'm leaning towards the Opel as it already has a few years on the road and is said to be very reliable (this is of paramount importance after the Megane!).
> Opinions and advice appreciated.


http://boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2055214163


----------



## GL01 (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks for the responses.

Iceman - thanks but no thanks. I want a new car, something reliable, not a 4 year old car with 40,000 miles already on it that (thanks Murt10) falls into the bottom 10 in reliability ratings!
And I thought my question was fairly clear!!. 

One of the main reasons I'm choosing between these 2 cars is that the dealership I bought my Megane from also sells both Mazda and Opel  and they are giving me the best trade in against my Megane.

Overall I think the Mazda is the better option. Opel are doing 50-50 which is tempting but I think I'll go for the Mazda.


----------



## Graham_07 (14 Jan 2008)

GL01 said:


> Overall I think the Mazda is the better option. Opel are doing 50-50 which is tempting but I think I'll go for the Mazda.


 
I Think Mazda have some deal going to a bit like the Opel one, check with the dealers.


----------



## Yoltan (14 Jan 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> I Think Mazda have some deal going to a bit like the Opel one, check with the dealers.


 
Belgard Motors have a finance deal done in 3 stages. I went over to see about it last year but they offered me the lowest off my old car than any other dealer I went to. E2500 lower than everywhere else.


----------

